# Como poner control digital a radio analogica?



## hora88 (Ene 6, 2018)

Quiero saber como ponerle botones digitales y display a una radio analogica . Tengo display de equipo de musica y botones de monitor de pc. Se puede realizar? ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

hora88 dijo:


> Quiero saber como ponerle botones digitales y display a una radio analogica . Tengo display de equipo de musica y botones de monitor de pc. Se puede realizar? ...


Puder puede , pero es sin dudas un proyecto de elevada envergadura , requer sólidos conocimentos de circuitos de RF (radiofrequenzia), de circuitos digitales y tanbien  programación (Software).
Enfin lo tenpero sale mucho mas caro que lo pez!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hora88 (Ene 6, 2018)

gracias por responder daniel. el problema es lo del software porque no tengo pc. supongo que es para programar un arduino.. pensaba que se podia hacer algo mas simple.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2018)

Olvídalo. Es "inviable".


En realidad cualquier cosa es viable pero hasta donde se un sintonizador analógico se parece a uno digital como un huevo a una castaña.

Si es por aprender, está bien. Si es por aprovechar las piezas recicladas es totalmente absurdo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Olvídalo. Es "inviable".
> 
> 
> En realidad cualquier cosa es viable pero hasta donde se un sintonizador analógico se parece a uno digital como un huevo a una castaña.
> ...


Totalmente inviable , nin tanto , en realidad es trabajoso o sea requer mucho trabajo para lograr tal ezicto a punto de no conpensar.
Tienes que sacar lo capacitor variable y adaptar en su lugar diodos Varicaps.
Tienes que montar un PLL comandado por un uProcesador o quizaz un PIC , o mismo un Arduino.
tienes que hacer una interface analógica para conpatibilizar las tensiones de los diodos Varicaps  , donde un es lo responsable por sintonizar lo oscilador local y lo (o los) otro(s) son los responsables por la sintonia del paso de entrada de antena.
la tensión de sintonia del oscilador local es generada por lo PLL y ese es comandado por lo UProcesador o PIC o Arduino que tanbien si comunica con lo display LCD y los botones de Up y Down.
Todas las tres posibilidad requerem un Software especifico.
Enfin muuuucho trabajo , seguramente NO conpensa.
Acuerdo con Don Scooter si es para apriender como todo anda , vale , ahora is es para reciclar alguna charrata  eso NO conpensa nin lejos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

Podés adosarle un potenciómetro al sintonizador , los extremos del potenciómetro irán a los medios de dos presets cuyos extremos estarán conectadoe entre +B y masa.

Uno de los presets se regulará a 10,8V y el otro a 8,8V. El medio del potenciómetro irá a un voltímetro digital o testercito barato. Indicará la sintonía.

No es de gran precisión pero queda bonito


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés adosarle un potenciómetro al sintonizador , los extremos del potenciómetro irán a los medios de dos presets cuyos extremos estarán conectadoe entre +B y masa.
> 
> Uno de los presets se regulará a 10,8V y el otro a 8,8V. El medio del potenciómetro irá a un voltímetro digital o testercito barato. Indicará la sintonía.
> 
> No es de gran precisión pero queda bonito


Pero lo compa hora88 quieres poner dos  botones de comando Up y Down y un display digital  para indicar la frequenzia recebida.
Otro gran problema es lograr sintonizar toda banda de FM broadcasting (20Mhz) con solamente 2 voltios de escursión y peor aun seguramente la relación tensão/frequenzia NO es lineal.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 6, 2018)

Seria mas sencillo si anulas el O.L. del circuito original y utilizas un módulo radio mp3 digital e inyectas esa señal del O.L. del módulo a tu circuito de radio original.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2018)

OM o FM? o ambas?

Si bien la venta esta finalizada echad un vistazo a esto
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/diy-kit-lcd-display-am-fm-radio-if-455khz-70khz-10-7mhz-quartz-alarm-clock-/130762518304


Esta FM solamente
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FM-Receiver-Module-Wireless-Frequency-Modulation-FM-Radio-Receiving-Board-DIY-Digital-Storage/32776400143.html

otro

https://alexnld.com/product/diy-fm-radio-kit-electronic-learning-suite/


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2018)

Como bien ha dicho Americo8888 lo mas sensato sería aprovechar la caja, la fuente y el amplificador y sustiruir una radio por la otra.


----------



## hora88 (Ene 7, 2018)

muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas y su conocimiento!  creo que como dicen es inviable por complejo. pero necesitaba tener una idea de como era y ahora la tengo. gracias daniel por explicarme el procedimiento y dosmetros creo que probare tu idea jaja saludos a todos



americo88 y pandacba, es interesante pero no tengo accesibilidad a esos componentes


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2018)

Podes comprarlos via internet, yo también vivo en argentina, y mucha gente ha comprado cosas semejantes, ebay no es el único oferente, espero que le  puedas dar alguna solución, hay unos chips para FM que se autosintonizan y funcionan con dos botones pero no traen la presentación digital.
También podes conseguir de algún viejo pasacasette, que trajeron la radio digital, tienen todo, incluso hubo algunos ecónomicos que tenian display digital  y la sintonia con CV(capacitor variable)
En la web hay algunos proyectos interesantes es cuestion de escarvar un poco


----------



## hora88 (Ene 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés adosarle un potenciómetro al sintonizador , los extremos del potenciómetro irán a los medios de dos presets cuyos extremos estarán conectadoe entre +B y masa.
> 
> Uno de los presets se regulará a 10,8V y el otro a 8,8V. El medio del potenciómetro irá a un voltímetro digital o testercito barato. Indicará la sintonía.
> 
> No es de gran precisión pero queda bonito




tengo algunas dudas.. 
Como se conecta este circuito con el del sintonizador? y como funcionaria, al cambiar de sintonía el indicador se moveria solo? cómo se conecta el tester?  en fin.. no termino de entenderlo del todo pero me interesa





pandacba dijo:


> Podes comprarlos via internet, yo también vivo en argentina, y mucha gente ha comprado cosas semejantes, ebay no es el único oferente, espero que le  puedas dar alguna solución, hay unos chips para FM que se autosintonizan y funcionan con dos botones pero no traen la presentación digital.
> También podes conseguir de algún viejo pasacasette, que trajeron la radio digital, tienen todo, incluso hubo algunos ecónomicos que tenian display digital  y la sintonia con CV(capacitor variable)
> En la web hay algunos proyectos interesantes es cuestion de escarvar un poco



lo tendré en cuenta. si puedo conseguir las partes debería investigarlo mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Es un circuito que yo usé un par de veces con potenciómetro doble en sintonizadores varicap. . . 

El potenciómetro lo adosas al eje del sintonizador , podés rebajar cada eje a semicirculo y los dos  (con los planos enfrentados) serán sostenidos por la polea . . .

El primer preset se regulará para que la sintonía mínima mida 8,8V , el segundo para que indique 10,8V . . .  habrá que hacer varios retoques


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2018)

Por algún lado tengo un cuadernillo de fapesa que publico una unidad de sintonía para FM a varicap, totalmente discreta, un esquema nada complicado que funciona muy bien, varios conocidos lo armaron y la verdad que tenía buen desempeño para la parte de fi utilzaron alguno de los tantos CI's que había en el mercado para tal propósito, lo mismo que el demultiplex).
Entre los CI's para sintontia esta el AN7205 que es muy bueno se alimenta con 3V y tanto con un CV o varicaps funciona muy bien, muy pocos componentes externos. y un tamaño diminuto con muy buenas prestaciones


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Por algún lado tengo un cuadernillo de fapesa que publico una unidad de sintonía para FM a varicap, totalmente discreta, un esquema nada complicado que funciona muy bien, varios conocidos lo armaron y la verdad que tenía buen desempeño para la parte de fi utilzaron alguno de los tantos CI's que había en el mercado para tal propósito, lo mismo que el demultiplexor


Mi recuerdo dese diseño , creo que era una notizia técnica Phillips , enpleyava diodos Varicaps BB104 o BB204 , transistores para RF: BF324 , BF451 , BF494 o BF254 , FI de 10.7Mhz y demodulador de FM por cuadratura con lo  CI TBA120S.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2018)

Asi es Daniel, una unidad bien compacta.
Por ejemplo a los sintonizadores de TV se los podía adaptar para captar la banda que esta entre los canales bajos y los altos ya que allí esta la banda de fm y de echo muchos TV's europeos de las decadas 70/80 tenian la opción de escuchar radio mientras la TV estaba apagada



También esta el TDA7021 que es estereo, el TDA7000 es monoaural, pero también esta el TDA7088 que es monoaural y tiene scan(busqueda automática).
También esta la linea 1800 de Sanyo que comienza con el LA18000 que es un sintonizador monolítico de AM-FM con muy buenas características.
Hace algunos años una conocida marca de razuradoras de  tres filos con el motivo del día del padre lanzo uno de sus productos que traía de "regalo" una micro radio que entraba perfectamente debajo del producto y no superaba el ancho del display, la verdad que quede encantado con ella, y esa radio llevaba el LA18000.
También esta el LA1805 igual que el anterior + MPX


----------



## hora88 (Ene 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un circuito que yo usé un par de veces con potenciómetro doble en sintonizadores varicap. . .
> 
> El potenciómetro lo adosas al eje del sintonizador , podés rebajar cada eje a semicirculo y los dos (con los planos enfrentados) serán sostenidos por la polea . . .
> 
> El primer preset se regulará para que la sintonía mínima mida 8,8V , el segundo para que indique 10,8V . . . habrá que hacer varios retoques


 


Bueno es bastante sencillo. como dices hay q*ue *hacer retoques pero funcionó y está genial. debo calibrar todo ahora y armarlo en una radio que además debo reparar. pero muy buena tu idea y su funcionamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Si , anda perfecto , Si el voltímetro es de solo 2 V entonces calibrás a 0,88V y 1,08 V y mejor una fuente mas chica 3,3V o 5 V


----------



## hora88 (Ene 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , anda perfecto , Si el voltímetro es de solo 2 V entonces calibrás a 0,88V y 1,08 V y mejor una fuente mas chica 3,3V o 5 V


 
Usé el indicador de un tester de aguja de esos pequeños de bolsillo quemado, alimentando la bobina de la aguja directamente. y los preset son de un tv y dice 22.. el potenciómetro es de 20K. *por* ahora lo arme así para ver su funcionamiento. pero no consigo los números precisos que mencionas. así que debo ir trabajandolo. la alimentación es de 5.5 V pero varía cuando le pongo la carga de la radio





pandacba dijo:


> Por algún lado tengo un cuadernillo de fapesa que publico una unidad de sintonía para FM a varicap, totalmente discreta, un esquema nada complicado que funciona muy bien, varios conocidos lo armaron y la verdad que tenía buen desempeño para la parte de fi utilzaron alguno de los tantos CI's que había en el mercado para tal propósito, lo mismo que el demultiplex).
> Entre los CI's para sintontia esta el AN7205 que es muy bueno se alimenta con 3V y tanto con un CV o varicaps funciona muy bien, muy pocos componentes externos. y un tamaño diminuto con muy buenas prestaciones


 
A lo mejor con un diagrama y los componentes me animo. pero mis conocimientos no se si dan para tanto jeje. y me cuesta conseguir componentes. solo de chatarra


----------



## Yaqui (Ene 7, 2018)

En serio que te gusta complicarte la vida, pero vamos podrías acoplar al eje del cap variable de tu radio que sintoniza la frecuencia un motor a pasos este puede ser controlado por un Pic y le conectas una pantalla Lcd 16x2 con los push bottons down y up vas girando el motor a pasos por consiguiente cambiando la frecuencia, quedaría ver cuanto cambia la frecuencia de tu radio con cada paso del motor y despegarla en el Lcd


----------



## hora88 (Ene 8, 2018)

Yaqui dijo:


> En serio que te gusta complicarte la vida, pero vamos podrías acoplar al eje del cap variable de tu radio que sintoniza la frecuencia un motor a pasos este puede ser controlado por un Pic y le conectas una pantalla Lcd 16x2 con los push bottons down y up vas girando el motor a pasos por consiguiente cambiando la frecuencia, quedaría ver cuanto cambia la frecuencia de tu radio con cada paso del motor y despegarla en el Lcd



Gracias yaqui. esta buena la idea pero no tengo el controlador para un paso a paso. yo pensaba que era más fácil hacerlo jaja pero ya donde entra la programación y demás se me queman los libros





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , anda perfecto , Si el voltímetro es de solo 2 V entonces calibrás a 0,88V y 1,08 V y mejor una fuente mas chica 3,3V o 5 V



La fuente es de 4.8V y los preset funcionan bien en 3.0 y 8.5 así cubre todo el rango del indicador. el problema que tengo es que el movimiento es exponencial. al principio no mueve apenas y en el último tramo del potenciómetro la aguja mueve mucho. es así o hay forma de regularlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2018)

hora88 dijo:


> Usé el indicador de un tester de aguja de esos pequeños de bolsillo quemado, alimentando la bobina de la aguja directamente. y los preset son de un tv y dice 22.. el potenciómetro es de 20K. *por* ahora lo arme así para ver su funcionamiento. pero no consigo los números precisos que mencionas. así que debo ir trabajandolo. la alimentación es de 5.5 V pero varía cuando le pongo la carga de la radio


 
Desde los 5 v podrias poner alguna resistencia serie de 470 Ohms y un zener de 3 V a masa para estabilizar.

Ponele una resistencia en serie a la bobina de manera que conectado a una pila de 1,5 V te de mas o menos a media escala.



hora88 dijo:


> el problema q*ue* tengo es q*ue* el movimiento es exponencial. al principio no mueve apenas y en el último tramo del potenciómetro la aguja mueve mucho. es así o hay forma de regularlo?


 
Estás usando un potenciómetro logarítmico (de volumen) y debería ser un lineal (de tono)


----------



## hora88 (Ene 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desde los 5 v podrias poner alguna resistencia serie de 470 Ohms y un zener de 3 V a masa para estabilizar.
> 
> Ponele una resistencia en serie a la bobina de manera que conectado a una pila de 1,5 V te de mas o menos a media escala.
> 
> ...


 
*O*k. tratar*é* de hacerlo asi pero el potenci*ó*metro va a estar dificil *por*q*ue* solo tengo de sonido. hasta que no consiga uno de tono quedara ahi.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 8, 2018)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Seria mas sencillo si anulas el O.L. del circuito original y utilizas un módulo radio mp3 digital e inyectas esa señal del O.L. del módulo a tu circuito de radio original.


Eso me da a mi que lo que es es un transmisor FM estereo de poca potencia... yo tengo uno como ese...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2018)

hora88 dijo:


> *O*k. tratar*é* de hacerlo asi pero el potenci*ó*metro va a estar dificil *por*q*ue* solo tengo de sonido. hasta que no consiga uno de tono quedara ahi.


 

Ponés el potenciómetro en la mitad del recorrido  , del medio hacia ambos extremos debe medir lo mismo !


----------



## hora88 (Ene 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponés el potenciómetro en la mitad del recorrido  , del medio hacia ambos extremos debe medir lo mismo !



muy bien. eso me sirve. voy a medir algunos que tengo. lo que me va a costar conseguir es el D. Zener de 3V. ya vacie dos plaquetas y todos 20 o 30..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2018)

El TL431 es cómo un transistorcito negro y lo encontrás en casi cualquier fuente de celular o de Notebook










De*B*e estar *B*ien . . . pro*B*ar


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 9, 2018)

Vienen unos dds para arduino, no son caros y tienen muchas funciones. A los transceptores caneleros se lo colocan.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2018)

Para un receptor como lo que quiere hacer es demasiado, para un trasceptor joya pero no para este caso....
Si es por caso hay modulo fm controlado por arduino lo cual sería más adecuado.
Es más barato y sencillo otener el display de un pasacasette "viejo" o hacer uno con un 16f628 y digitos de led o display lcd sale mucho más barato y pràctico


----------



## hora88 (Ene 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El TL431 es cómo un transistorcito negro y lo encontrás en casi cualquier fuente de celular o de Notebook
> 
> https://cdn.sparkfun.com//assets/parts/6/4/6/8/2.5V_Reference.jpghttp://static.yoreparo.com/imagenes/subidas/referencia-de-voltaje-tl431.jpg
> 
> De*B*e estar *B*ien . . . pro*B*ar



no conocia este tipo de diodos. vere si encuentro uno porque tengo varios cargadores. por cierto el potenciometro que tenia, media como tu dijiste que debia medir. asique no se por que funciona de esa manera exponencial. pero sigo  en la busqueda de otro. igual arme todo en la radio y quedo bien como queria pero dejó de funcionar asique mañana tengo que revisar todo de nuevo.





rubenchaco dijo:


> Vienen unos dds para arduino, no son caros y tienen muchas funciones. A los transceptores caneleros se lo colocan.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh6_vCNQ6mI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrFtPmlnEhU



esta muy bueno eso!


----------

